# PCGH-Silent-Kits u. a. mit Noiseblocker eLoop vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Silent-Kits u. a. mit Noiseblocker eLoop vorgestellt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Silent-Kits u. a. mit Noiseblocker eLoop vorgestellt


----------



## hanfi104 (16. September 2013)

Sowas hätte ich gerne nochmal


----------

